

Changing Your Email Address on Facebook Isn't Going To Help - PaulMcCartney
http://papertreiger.wordpress.com/2012/06/28/changing-your-email-on-facebook-isnt-going-to-help-why-youre-screwed-anyway/

======
shinchan
If i remember correctly, there should be a privacy option that restricts the
people who can send facebook messages to you to your friends, how does that
work with this email stuff?

------
samwilliams
I understand that the website that you are linking to has used caps in the
title, but is it really necessary to have them here? Also, why is the 'Your'
not consistently formatted?

